# the post early for Xmas thread



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

yeah you guessed it - wish all you favourate urbanites a merry crimbo here. Remember one post per urbanite   <fuckin genius eh?>


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

merry xmas strumps


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

merry xmas ddraig <will do some more tomorrow......>


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 31, 2006)

LMAO!  

Merry Xmas you nut. (aka nwnm)


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 1, 2006)

you crazy crazy person... is it just me or is it that chrismas is still OVER 3 months away. your like those crazy american directors that make christmas movies and release them in october.


----------



## nwnm (Sep 1, 2006)

merry xmas jim - its almost mulled wine time. Mince pie?


----------



## citygirl (Sep 1, 2006)

or like sky, and show them whole year round!   

(does this count as my one post?   )


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 1, 2006)

jim munches on his tasty newly aquired mince pie


----------



## citygirl (Sep 1, 2006)

never mind xmas...it's nearly your urban anniversary!! ...rejoice!  be happy!!


----------



## nwnm (Sep 1, 2006)

merry xmas city girl - what a great post


----------



## citygirl (Sep 1, 2006)

meerrrrrrry xmas nwnm 

#deck the halls with boughs of hollllyyyyyyy tra-la-la-la-la lalalala#*


----------



## nwnm (Sep 1, 2006)

g'night c u soon


----------



## citygirl (Sep 1, 2006)

night 

(make sure you go straight to sleep..or else santa won't bring you any pressies!)


----------



## llantwit (Sep 1, 2006)

Bah fucken humbug!!!!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 1, 2006)

yay someone said something about how stupid this was


----------



## geminisnake (Sep 1, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> merry xmas ddraig <will do some more tomorrow......>



So are you going to do lots of individual posts?  

Why not just do one BIG Merry Xmas to all the welsh urbanites?

I have bought my inlaws a present so far


----------



## citygirl (Sep 1, 2006)

higher post count on his thread innit!

genius...as they say...


----------



## nwnm (Sep 1, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Bah fucken humbug!!!!


nadoleg llawen <i fink - my spellin's crap>


----------



## nwnm (Sep 1, 2006)

merry xmas zog


----------



## nwnm (Sep 1, 2006)

merry xmas garethd


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 1, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Bah fucken humbug!!!!



It's stupid cos no one has said happy xmas to me yet neither  

humpthhh!


----------



## nwnm (Sep 1, 2006)

merry xmas RubberBuccaneer


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 1, 2006)

It just got even more stupid by a factor of 10


----------



## nwnm (Sep 1, 2006)

Merry Xmas You Funky Monkee (unit)!!!!


----------



## nwnm (Sep 1, 2006)

merry xmas mtbskalover


----------



## nwnm (Sep 1, 2006)

merry xmas ginger_syn


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 1, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> Merry Xmas You Funky Monkee (unit)!!!!



Best thread ever  

(though I'm sure the clumsly misspelling with only one set of brackets is some kind of welsh injoke against munkeebumpkins )


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 1, 2006)

Merry Xmas all you ))welsh(( people  

The inverted brackets are a munkeebumpkin injoke shared only by me


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 1, 2006)

Merry Xmas Geminisnake (she gets one all of her own for being a Scottie in a strange land).


----------



## nwnm (Sep 1, 2006)

yeah happy hogmany geminisnake


----------



## nwnm (Sep 2, 2006)

its me birfday on xmas y'know - worst day of the year to have one. All my life I've had to celebrate it by ........giving other people cards and presents


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday nwnm


----------



## nwnm (Sep 2, 2006)

thanks


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 2, 2006)

you're welcome  

my mums is on the 20th, and she always feels a bit overshadowed by xmas too, but on the day itself must be a real pain.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 2, 2006)

mines on the 18th, but my parents allways made a point of not having a xmas tree up till after my bday when i was younger.


----------



## nwnm (Sep 2, 2006)

my wife has suggested having an 'official' birthday  in the summer so I can celebrate properly, I don't know though......


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 2, 2006)

Do it!
2 bdays?! Whats to think about!?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 3, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Do it!
> 2 bdays?! Whats to think about!?


too fuckin right! one in the sun and one where u got the excuse of shirking during the festive season. one of my cousins same day mate, we called him jesus. and i am on the 19th, along with my dad on same day  
best birthday present ever  

nadolig llawen i pawb


----------



## nwnm (Sep 4, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Do it!
> 2 bdays?! Whats to think about!?



well now that you and ddraig put it like that.........


----------



## nwnm (Sep 7, 2006)

Merry xmas Col_Buendia


----------



## nwnm (Sep 7, 2006)

Merry xmas Udo Erasmus


----------



## nwnm (Sep 7, 2006)

Merry xmas joffle


----------



## nwnm (Sep 7, 2006)

Merry xmas Karac


----------



## nwnm (Sep 7, 2006)

Merry xmas Chillinmink


----------



## nwnm (Sep 7, 2006)

Merry xmas fizzerbird


----------



## nwnm (Sep 7, 2006)

Merry xmas
Django's dad


----------



## nwnm (Sep 7, 2006)

Merry xmas
JenkinsEars


----------



## nwnm (Sep 7, 2006)

Merry xmas
LilMissHissyFit


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 7, 2006)

*puts something in nwnm's stocking....* 


shhh..


----------



## nwnm (Sep 7, 2006)

ooer missus - you couldn't do that again couldya?


----------



## geminisnake (Sep 7, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> my wife has suggested having an 'official' birthday  in the summer so I can celebrate properly, I don't know though......



Go for it!!   Why should queenie be the only one with two birthdays??

Have a good Solstice nwnm  
You too munkeeunit 

We don't really 'do' Xmas


----------



## nwnm (Sep 7, 2006)

I always prefered that get pissed at new year stuff until I had the kids. my fave christmas song at the mo is "A Change at Christmas (say it isn't so)" by the Flaming Lips <not that I get a bit melancholy or anything>


----------



## nwnm (Sep 7, 2006)

merry xmas Haylz!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 7, 2006)

merry xmas you crazy frog....


----------



## nwnm (Sep 7, 2006)

thank u haylz


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 7, 2006)

your name in lowercase makes me think of a smiling frog....


----------



## nwnm (Sep 7, 2006)

drugs or drink?


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 7, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> ooer missus - you couldn't do that again couldya?



*puts a lil something in nwnm's stocking....n sneaks off*


----------



## nwnm (Sep 7, 2006)

linger at the top part a little longer strumps...... I'm still wearing them


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 7, 2006)

I thought that was your bedpost!!!

You filthmonger!


----------



## nwnm (Sep 7, 2006)

<blows a kiss at strumpet and offers her a mince pie, whilst listening to 'have yourself a merry little christmas'>


----------



## nwnm (Oct 5, 2006)

merry xmas mr penderyn


----------



## nwnm (Oct 5, 2006)

merry xmas lewislewis


----------



## ddraig (Oct 5, 2006)

and he's off


----------



## nwnm (Oct 5, 2006)

Merry xmas mpython


----------



## nwnm (Oct 5, 2006)

Merry xmas rhys gethin


----------



## nwnm (Oct 5, 2006)

Merry xmas B0B2oo9


----------



## nwnm (Oct 5, 2006)

Merry xmas tom-cardiff


----------



## nwnm (Oct 5, 2006)

Merry xmas SneakyMonkey


----------



## nwnm (Oct 9, 2006)

merry xmas hiccup


----------



## nwnm (Oct 9, 2006)

merry xmas kate44


----------



## zog (Oct 9, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> merry xmas zog




merry xmas/bday to you 'n' all.

I'm not getting you a present though.


----------



## girasol (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh, do fuck off!  

As if flipping christmas wasn't depressing enough you had to remind me of its existence at the start of October? 

** notices she has ventured into the Wales forum **


----------



## llantwit (Oct 9, 2006)

INCOMERS!!! HIDE!
Quick - everyone talk Welsh!  

Waves @ Iemanja (PS - what does your username mean? Always been curious, like ).


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> INCOMERS!!! HIDE!
> Quick - everyone talk Welsh!
> 
> Waves @ Iemanja (PS - what does your username mean? Always been curious, like ).


hehe, always good to see a few 'new posts' people getting caught up in our crusade 
<select word, right click search for>



			
				google said:
			
		

> Iemanja
> Iemanja was a riverine Orixa in Africa, but became associated with the Sea after ... According to the legends, Iemanja is the mother of most of the Orixa ...
> www.geocities.com/beargomke/Iemanja.html - 11k - Cached - Similar pages
> 
> ...


----------



## nwnm (Oct 9, 2006)

we are not worthy oh goddess of the sea....


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 9, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> Merry xmas Col_Buendia



G'wan, I'll fall for it. 

I was in the jobcentre a while ago, and the guy on the other side of the desk was complaining about something, and I said 'look on the bright side, it'll soon be Xmas', whereupon he turned to the woman at the next desk and said in complete desperation 'it's started already - only September and we've already had the first "it's nearly Xmas" comment'.

They both glowered at me like I had shat on their desks or something. Sometimes I think the people who work in the jobcentre aren't the happiest most fulfilled people in the world.

I'm still waiting for my giro.

Merry Xmas urbanshites - see you at the 2008 meet-up, eh?


----------



## nwnm (Oct 10, 2006)

some of 'em only work there cos they were claiming for so long... A mate of mine was given an application for a job working for the DSS when he went in for one of those 'why haven't you got a job?' type interrogations


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 10, 2006)

ribbet...


----------



## girasol (Oct 10, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> we are not worthy oh goddess of the sea....



well, here I am again!

I went to Wales once 

* waves back *


----------



## nwnm (Oct 10, 2006)

would that be a wave as in what comes in on the tide oh sea goddess?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 10, 2006)

Double Ribbet


----------



## girasol (Oct 10, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> would that be a wave as in what comes in on the tide oh sea goddess?



 

I see what you did there...  clever!  

I do like huge waves I have to say!.  I'm always dreaming about them too for some strange reason...


----------



## llantwit (Oct 10, 2006)

Everyone deserves to see that pic. Drool.


----------



## nwnm (Oct 10, 2006)

you dream about the sea? that usually has something to do with sex


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 10, 2006)

ribbet........

i will keep going till you pay me some attention!!!!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2006)

hello haylz ya Wales forum stranger


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 10, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> hello haylz ya Wales forum stranger



Hello my friend, im here to check im not still sent to coventry....


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Hello my friend, im here to check im not still sent to coventry....


? by who?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 10, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> ? by who?



i was just feeling bad for going awol on you mate


----------



## welsh_beauty (Oct 11, 2006)

happy xmas soooooooooo excited hehe my lil wrote her xmas list in july


----------



## nwnm (Oct 12, 2006)

merry xmas welsh beauty!


----------



## nwnm (Oct 12, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> i was just feeling bad for going awol on you mate


we won't send you to coventry - they haven't got their own forum...


----------



## kate44 (Oct 12, 2006)

M.A.D.= make a difference


----------



## nwnm (Oct 12, 2006)

merry xmas kate44


----------



## kate44 (Oct 13, 2006)

fuck off fucker


----------



## nwnm (Oct 13, 2006)

and a happy new year


----------



## kate44 (Oct 13, 2006)

what are you on ? it seems to be causing some kind of futuristic syndrome


----------



## nwnm (Oct 13, 2006)

a laptop and you?


----------



## welsh_beauty (Oct 13, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> merry xmas welsh beauty!




lol happy xmas 2 u 21!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nwnm (Oct 14, 2006)

why thankyou madam


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 14, 2006)

only 10 weeks and 2 days till xmas


----------



## kate44 (Oct 17, 2006)

*snowflake*




			
				nwnm said:
			
		

> a laptop and you?


a HYUNDAI in the library/LLFYRGELL


----------



## nwnm (Oct 26, 2006)

how's swansea uni treating you?


----------



## kate44 (Oct 26, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> how's swansea uni treating you?


if thats directed at me its caerfyrddin public library not abertawe uni.


----------



## nwnm (Oct 26, 2006)

where the hell is that?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 26, 2006)

Camarthen, blydi el, not that ard to work out now isn't it


----------



## kate44 (Oct 30, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> where the hell is that?


sum wear een whales- CYMRU
caerfyrddin slash carmarthen from now on.


----------



## nwnm (Oct 30, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> sum wear een whales



didn't that happen to some bloke in the bible?


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 31, 2006)

Fuck Christmas, tonight it's Halloween


----------



## kate44 (Oct 31, 2006)

yeah, butt kummon, weed betta awl keep mindin us elves bout crimbo slash xmas udder ways wee mite ferg it!


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 31, 2006)

we can remember xmas again once we've got all the dead souls locked up in their proper dimension. if we go out xmas shopping now they'll take over the joint while we get mesmerized by all the consumer baubles.


----------



## kate44 (Oct 31, 2006)

*floquet*




			
				munkeeunit said:
			
		

> we can remember xmas again once we've got all the dead souls locked up in their proper dimension. if we go out xmas shopping now they'll take over the joint while we get mesmerized by all the consumer baubles.


tis snot kwate watt oy hadd een maynd


----------



## nwnm (Nov 11, 2006)

merry xmas Spacemonkey


----------



## nwnm (Dec 10, 2006)

yay december!!!! its almost here!!!! <bounces off to bed excitedly to dream of presents, booze, crap TV, and er stuff  >


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 10, 2006)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it's nearly XMASSSSS!


*jumps up n down*


----------



## kate44 (Dec 10, 2006)

its even more nearly christmas now


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 10, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> its even more nearly christmas now




Language??????


----------



## nwnm (Dec 11, 2006)

it gets even nearlier every second


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 11, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> merry xmas Spacemonkey



Cheers! Merry Xmas nwnm !


----------



## nwnm (Dec 30, 2006)

collapsed with chest pains early hours of christmas eve. Had great christmas at home. spent boxing day in hospital. Have to go back for a scan - but feel much better than i did. Quite a funny story. will try and post it some time . have a good new year all


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 30, 2006)

Glad you're feeling better though!!   (((nwnm)))

Happy New year to you too and take good care!


----------

